# Where are Canadians sending Soil for testing



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Was going send my soil sample to Waypoint Iowa (S3M) but they mentioned it would be cheaper to find location closer to home. A & L Canada was suggested. Any recommendations?


----------



## dubzino (Sep 26, 2019)

Yes I am interested in doing this also.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

I used Waypoint in TN. Super easy and quick - 1 day turnaround. Cost me about $25 to ship with UPS and $16.50 US for the test.


----------



## Laramee (Apr 21, 2019)

I'm going to use waypoint TN as well. Just have to wait for 3 feet of snow to melt before I can take my samples.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

I sent mine to waypoint TN via Canada Post. It just got there after 13 days. I guess things are a little slower with the pandemic.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Thanks for the responses. I called the Memphis location afterwards. Iowa charges $60 US.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

See how much it cost to use AL Canada. The S1B + S7.

https://www.alcanada.com/content/references/submission-forms


----------



## Kaba (Mar 29, 2019)

I think shipping + analysis to Waypoint TN cost me about $35 CAD last year. Shipping was way cheap, like $8 and it got there in 3 business days.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

g-man said:


> See how much it cost to use AL Canada. The S1B + S7.
> 
> https://www.alcanada.com/content/references/submission-forms


Called them a few days ago as well. Waiting for call back that can assist.

Trying Terralink Horticulture Plant Science Lab as well.

https://www.tlhort.com/t-about.aspx


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Baretta said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > See how much it cost to use AL Canada. The S1B + S7.
> ...





Baretta said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > See how much it cost to use AL Canada. The S1B + S7.
> ...


I know some on here were concerned with using local labs because they might snitch to the authorities if they detected banned herbicides in your samples. Might be a reason to go with a US lab.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

davegravy said:


> I know some on here were concerned with using local labs because they might snitch to the authorities if they detected banned herbicides in your samples. Might be a reason to go with a US lab.


Right, I've heard about this and duly noted. My lawn is still clean. The next one...not so much. Thanks!


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Spoke with A&L Canada today. Here are the details I was given.

S1B (Basic) - $15.40 per sample - includes the following;
Organic Matter, Bicarb P and Bray P, exchangeable K, Mg, Ca, Sodium, Al, Soil pH, buffer pH, CEC, % base
saturation of cations and %P.

S1B + S7 (Complete) - $36.90 per sample - included the following;
Organic Matter, Bicarb P and Bray P, exchangeable K, Mg, Ca, S, Zn, Mn, Fe, Cu, B, Sodium, Al, Soil pH, buffer
pH, CEC, % base saturation of cations and %P.

Since I am a newbie, I don't know which test I should choose. I will need to do three different samples. What are the main differences between the two?


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Terralink (PSL) charges $70 for Detailed Test.


----------



## Lawnboy25 (Aug 31, 2019)

SGS Labs, located in Guelph, Ontario.
My hometown and will be dropping a sample off there tomorrow.

http://www.agtest.com/


----------



## hendra (May 20, 2021)

Lawnboy25 said:


> SGS Labs, located in Guelph, Ontario.
> My hometown and will be dropping a sample off there tomorrow.
> 
> http://www.agtest.com/


Hi, just wondering how is your experience using SGS, because I would like to try to do a soil test as well. I live in Brampton.


----------

